# 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

1,600 scientists sign letter opposing Trump’s plan to narrow gender definition | TheHill

Laut den Wissenschaftern ist es nicht möglich ein Baby darauf zu testen ob es biologisch männlich oder weiblich ist. Das Thema sei zu komplex, wie sieht das die pcgh community? 



> In dem Brief wird betont, dass sowohl das biologische Geschlecht als auch das geistige Geschlecht in einem Spektrum liegen und nicht eindeutig sind.



Ist man ein Mann wenn man das entsprechende Geschlechtsorgan hat oder ist gar die persönliche Meinung wichtiger als das biologische Aussehen?

Hier ein englisches Video um zu verstehen wie verrückt die US Gesellschaft schon geworden ist: Youtube: Gender Identity: Can a 5'9, White Guy Be a 6'5, Chinese Woman?
Zusammenfassung: Ein weißer Mann behauptet zwecks Debatte eine 160cm große asiatische Frau zu sein. Die Studenten widersprechen dem Mann nicht und sagen dass es nicht an ihnen liegt seine Gefühle zu verletzen oder über ihn zu urteilen, in der Tat sind sie froh für ihn!
Können wir in Deutschland sagen dass man zwischen Mann und Frau klar biologische Grenzen festsetzen kann?


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Die PCGH-Community findet, dass das Thema zu komplex und irgendwie fehl am Platz ist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur mÃ¤nnlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Können wir in Deutschland sagen dass man zwischen Mann und Frau klar biologische Grenzen festsetzen kann?



Nein, Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Presse - Personenstandsrecht muss weiteren positiven Geschlechtseintrag zulassen


----------



## Stueppi (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

YouTube


----------



## azzih (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Das Thema ist sehr kompliziert weil es eben nicht nur die biologisch erkennbaren Geschlechtsmerkmale gibt (engl. sex), sondern auch das was Gesellschaften in die Geschlechtervorstellungen reininterpretieren (engl. gender). Und letzteres hat sich seit jeher ständig verändert und verändert sich auch aktuell sehr schnell.Zusätzlich unterscheiden sich Geschlechterrollen noch je nach Gesellschaft, sprich ist nichts was irgendwie angeboren wäre.

 Deswegen ist es halt grundsätzlich schonmal falsch zu sagen das  definiert einen Mann und das definiert eine Frau, weil das halt schlicht zu einem Großteil Sachen sind die Gesellschaft dort reininterpretiert und die anerzogen sind.  Halte die ganze Diskussion für wenig zielführend. In einer freien Gesellschaft soll jeder so leben können wie er oder sie will und nicht durch etwas eingeschränkt werden das sich nur dadurch legitimiert, weil alte ungebildete Leute wie ein Trump sagen das etwas halt so ist.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



azzih schrieb:


> Das Thema ist sehr kompliziert weil es eben nicht nur die biologisch erkennbaren Geschlechtsmerkmale gibt (engl. sex), sondern auch das was Gesellschaften in die Geschlechtervorstellungen reininterpretieren (engl. gender). Und letzteres hat sich seit jeher ständig verändert und verändert sich auch aktuell sehr schnell.Zusätzlich unterscheiden sich Geschlechterrollen noch je nach Gesellschaft, sprich ist nichts was irgendwie angeboren wäre.
> 
> Deswegen ist es halt grundsätzlich schonmal falsch zu sagen das  definiert einen Mann und das definiert eine Frau, weil das halt schlicht zu einem Großteil Sachen sind die Gesellschaft dort reininterpretiert und die anerzogen sind.  Halte die ganze Diskussion für wenig zielführend. In einer freien Gesellschaft soll jeder so leben können wie er oder sie will und nicht durch etwas eingeschränkt werden das sich nur dadurch legitimiert, weil alte ungebildete Leute wie ein Trump sagen das etwas halt so ist.



Diese Diskussion ist wichtig weil diese neu gefundenen Geschlechter jetzt von allen anderen verlangen mit ihrer neu gefundenen Anrede angesprochen werden wollen und das sogar gesetzlich durchsetzen wollen. Das heißt in Deutschland würde ich eine Geld (und bei Nichtbezahlen: Haft)strafe riskieren wenn ich die Würde eines Menschen verletze indem ich ihn nicht mit seinen eigens gefundenen xir/xe statt sie/du anspreche.
Fantasie? Gar nicht. In Kanada ist ein dementsprechendes Gesetz bereits veranlasst worden, das Gesetz "Bill C-16" besagt dass es ihr Menschenrecht ist mit dem richtigen Pronomen angesprochen zu werden.
Es folgt also nicht mehr viel dass Klagen kommen wenn man als Geschäft oder Privatperson ein Pronomen nicht richtig benutzt oder nicht richtig benutzen will.

An Act to amend the Canadian Human Rights Act and the Criminal Code - Wikipedia


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Ja, und? 

Wohnst du in Kanada?

Was ist denn dein Problem, neidisch?


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, und?
> 
> Wohnst du in Kanada?
> 
> Was ist denn dein Problem, neidisch?



Aus Erfahrung kommen diese anglozentrischen Diskussionen dank der Medienmacht der USA immer sehr schnell zu uns. Ich sehe es als meine Pflicht vorzuinformieren ob der Gefahren solcher Trends.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Es folgt also nicht mehr viel dass Klagen kommen wenn man als Geschäft oder Privatperson ein Pronomen nicht richtig benutzt oder nicht richtig benutzen will.



keine Sorge, dich wird das alles nicht treffen.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung kommen diese anglozentrischen Diskussionen dank der Medienmacht der USA immer sehr schnell zu uns. Ich sehe es als meine Pflicht vorzuinformieren ob der Gefahren solcher Trends.



Die Gefahr, das Jeder einen Platz in der Gesellschaft haben darf?

Also doch der Neid...


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Gefahr, das Jeder einen Platz in der Gesellschaft haben darf?
> 
> Also doch der Neid...



Ich habe die Gefahren hinreichend erläutert, bitte lese meinen Post wo ich Bill C-16 erwähnt habe.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gefahren hinreichend erläutert, bitte lese meinen Post wo ich Bill C-16 erwähnt habe.



Und welche Gefahren sollen das jetzt sein?
In wie weit wird dein Leben dadurch eingegrenzt oder gar beschränkt?
Erklär doch mal.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Hab ich etwas verpasst und es steht eine Invasion kanadischer Lumberjack Commandos bevor?


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Noe. Und sollten sich doch die Mounties anschicken, den Rhein zu ueberqueren, dann wird er Dich rechtzeitig warnen. Denn:



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als meine Pflicht vorzuinformieren ob der Gefahren solcher Trends.



Macht die Forenmoderation heute geschlossen Brueckentag oder warum postet der Typ hier noch frei rum?!


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Na klar, hahahaha, verklagt man dich hier in Deutschland weil du jemanden falsch ansprichst, kennt man ja.

Das sorgt im echten Leben eher für einen peinlichen Moment für dich.

Bei solchen Gesetzen geht es auch nicht um 2 Fremde, nur mal als Denkanstoß.

Wenn dich dein Chef mit dem entgegengesetzten Geschlecht anspricht ist das am Anfang vielleicht noch witzig, einen ganzen Monat hält das trotzdem keiner durch... darum gehts.


Ich hab schon ein Holzfällerhemd & Ahornsirup rausgeholt, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Wobei es nicht nur eine gesellschaftliche/Juristische Unterscheidung in Mann, Frau, Transsexuelle usw. gibt.
Dazu wird es schon schwer Biologisch/Genetisch zu 100% nach Mann und Frau zu unterschieden. Aber mit Evolution und moderner Biotechnologie braucht man bei jemandem, der geistig im 6. Jh. stehengeblieben ist nicht anfangen. 

Theoretisch könnte man Biologisch nach den Chromosomen gehen, also XX = Frau und XY = Mann. Jedoch werden in der forensischen Mikrobiologie allein 40 verschiedene DNA-Marker benötigt um das Geschlecht eindeutig zu bestimmen. 
Dazu kommen noch Ausnahmefälle mit mehrfachen Chromosomen wie XXX, XXY oder XYY.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Damit dürfte sein Weltbild komplett zerbrechen, der Arme.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn dich dein Chef mit dem entgegengesetzten Geschlecht anspricht ist das am Anfang vielleicht noch witzig, einen ganzen Monat hält das trotzdem keiner durch... darum gehts.



Wenn er es vorsätzlich (Absicht bzw. Wissen und Wollen) macht, wäre es Mobbing, woraus sich durchaus arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen ergeben können.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn er es vorsätzlich (Absicht bzw. Wissen und Wollen) macht, wäre es Mobbing, woraus sich durchaus arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen ergeben können.


Exakt, aber wenn es rechtlich nur männlich oder weiblich gibt... darum das o.g. Gesetz und alle haben ihren Frieden.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Exakt, aber wenn es rechtlich nur männlich oder weiblich gibt... darum das o.g. Gesetz und alle haben ihren Frieden.



Da bist du jetzt aber naiv, in den USA bietet Facebook über 60 Geschlechtsmöglichkeiten an: 
List of Facebook Gender Options

Warum sollten die nicht alle ihre Wünsche gesetzlich erfüllt bekommen? Sonst gibt es keinen Frieden!


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das so?


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Da bist du jetzt aber naiv, in den USA bietet Facebook über 60 Geschlechtsmöglichkeiten an:
> List of Facebook Gender Options
> 
> Warum sollten die nicht alle ihre Wünsche gesetzlich erfüllt bekommen? Sonst gibt es keinen Frieden!




Ja und? Stört dich das oder ringst du schon wieder mit deinen Ängsten vor neuen Wörtern?


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Da bist du jetzt aber naiv, in den USA bietet Facebook über 60 Geschlechtsmöglichkeiten an:
> List of Facebook Gender Options
> 
> Warum sollten die nicht alle ihre Wünsche gesetzlich erfüllt bekommen? Sonst gibt es keinen Frieden!



Und was ist jetzt so schlimm daran?
In wie fern begrenzt es dein Leben?


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

United States Department of Veterans Affairs emblems for headstones and markers - Headstone and marker symbols - Wikipedia
Nicht auszudenken.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Poulton schrieb:


> United States Department of Veterans Affairs emblems for headstones and markers - Headstone and marker symbols - Wikipedia
> Nicht auszudenken.



Ja aber    ...     aber  ... DAS IST JA UNERHÖRT.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt so schlimm daran?
> In wie fern begrenzt es dein Leben?



Es begrenzt mein Leben wenn ich eine Klage, Geld oder Haftstrafe dafür bekomme wenn ich jemanden mit falschem Pronomen anspreche. Ich glaube das sage ich hiermit zum 4ten? Mal.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Dann ist der einzige Rat der bleibt, nichts mehr sagen oder schreiben.


toi toi toi


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

In einem Hardware/Nerdforum registriert sein und unter die Leute gehen und mit denen reden? Da ist man hier falsch.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Ne jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wenn das Thema hier nicht besprochen wird bekommen wir da nie ne Lösung hin.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Poulton schrieb:


> In einem Hardware/Nerdforum registriert sein und unter die Leute gehen und mit denen reden? Da ist man hier falsch.



Aber nicht im Forum, sondern im Jahrhundert.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Wobei man damals unter einem Forum noch den Marktplatz verstanden hat.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Es begrenzt mein Leben wenn ich eine Klage, Geld oder Haftstrafe dafür bekomme wenn ich jemanden mit falschem Pronomen anspreche. Ich glaube das sage ich hiermit zum 4ten? Mal.



Wieso sollte dich einer verklagen? Meinst du nicht, dass du einfach viel zu viel denkst -- oder auch nicht denkst, je nach dem -- anstatt die Sache einfach sich selbst zu überlassen?
Früher hat man eine Frau als "Fräulein" angeredet, wenn sie jung war und man annahm, dass sie unverheiratet ist.
Ich finde es gut, dass es den Unsinn nicht mehr gibt.
Und wenn mir jemand begegnet, bei dem ich nicht genau weiß, welches Geschlecht ich vor mir habe, sage ich nett "hallo". 
Und selbst wenn ich "Frau" sage und ich plötzlich eine tiefe Bassstimme höre, werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht verklagt.
So ein Quatsch hab ich echt noch nie gehört.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Zumal jede Klage mehrere hundert bis tausende Euro an Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten kostet, die bei Privatklagen vom Kläger im voraus zu zahlen sind.
Das wird kaum jemand bei so einer Lappalie machen. 

Wenn dem Gericht das Ganze zu doof ist, wird die Klage ganz abwiesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur mÃ¤nnlich/weiblich!"*

Hier ist ja noch ein Thema von Dir zum Polarisieren, indem Du wieder einmal fundamental christliche Ansichten aus dem Mittelalter vertrittst.



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Es begrenzt mein Leben wenn ich eine Klage, Geld  oder Haftstrafe dafür bekomme wenn ich jemanden mit falschem Pronomen  anspreche. Ich glaube das sage ich hiermit zum 4ten? Mal.


Wo ist das Problem? Wir alle müssen noch Vornamen mit eindeutiger  Geschlechtszuardnung nutzen. Du z.B. heißt Maxxii, Du bist also eine  Frau. Das deckt sich auch mit Deiem sehr ängstlichen Verhalten. Also würde man bei Dir weibliche Pronomen nutzen. Was ist daran so  schwer? Es sind doch von Dir nur vorgeschobene Gründe, um mit Freude und  Spaß auf anderen Menschen herumtreten zu können. Deine konstruierten  Fälle sind absurd.  Warum macht es Dir Spaß, anderen Menschen weh zu  tun? Was ist der Hintergrund?



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ist man ein Mann wenn man das entsprechende Geschlechtsorgan hat


Das heißt also, wenn ein Mann bei einem Unfall oder durch Krankheit seinen Wurmfortsatz verliert oder zeugungsunfähig wird, ist er natürlich kein Mann mehr. Eine Frau ist er ohne Gebärfähigkeit aber auch nicht. Und nun?  Mit solchen Einstellungen wirst Du Dir bei der großen Anzahl Männern, insbesondere älteren, keine Freunde machen.

Wie stehst Du zu XX Männern?
XX-Mann – Wikipedia

Wie stehst Du zu XY Frauen?
XY-Frau – Wikipedia

Nichts ist eindeutig, die Grenzen sind fließend. Wer das nicht versteht, hat seine Fundamente in Ideologien und nicht auf dem Boden der Wissenschaft. Es sind willkürliche Einteilungen, wir könnten genauso die Größe zur Differenzierung nutzen, die Aggressivität oder das Gewicht. Idealerweise werden alle zu dem, was sie sind, zu Menschen. Und wir sind gerade auf einem Zwischenschritt dahin. Bis vor kurzen wurden Säuglingen, die mnicht in das religiöse Raster der Mann-Frau passten zwangsoperiert. Da wurden einfach Fakten geschaffen und dagegen haben Betroffene geklagt und Recht bekommen. Kann man das nicht einfach akzeptieren?



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist wichtig weil diese neu gefundenen Geschlechter


Gar nichts ist neu gefunden worden, das Thema ist uralt und in früheren Kulturen wurde damit wunderbar umgegangen. Erst seit monoteistische Religionen unterdrückende Macht über Frauen haben wollten, wurde eine ziemlich willkürliche Linie gezogen. 

*Die zehn Geschlechter von Amarete
Kulturanthropologie: Die zehn Geschlechter von Amarete - Spektrum der Wissenschaft*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur mÃ¤nnlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> 1,600 scientists sign letter opposing Trump’s plan to narrow gender definition | TheHill
> 
> Laut den Wissenschaftern ist es nicht möglich ein Baby darauf zu testen ob es biologisch männlich oder weiblich ist. Das Thema sei zu komplex, wie sieht das die pcgh community?
> 
> ...



Vorsicht bei der Übertragung der Debatte ins Deutsche: "Geschlecht" bezeichnet bei uns sowohl die biologische als auch die gesellschaftliche Einordnung. In der englischsprachigen Debatte geht es aber meist nur um "Gender", als das sogenannte gesellschaftliche Geschlecht. Das biologische (also "sex") lässt sich dagegen in >99% der Fälle eindeutig feststellen, dass chromosomale in 100% der Fälle. (Auch wenn der verlinkte Artikel respektive der zitierte Brief darin das Gegenteil behauptet. Ich vermute/hoffe mal, unter den 1600 waren kaum Biologen...)
Allerdings spielt letzteres quasi gar keine und das vorletzte nur eine untergeordnete Rolle im Alltagsleben. Die deutsche Frage "ist er/sie ein Mann oder eine Frau?" verfehlt also den Kern des Themas, es geht um die Frage "möchte er/sie als Mann oder als Frau oder als was anderes leben und warum sollte man ihn/sie das nicht lassen?"


m2c zum Thema allgemein:
Ich raffs nicht, wieso sich ausgerechnet Leute, die massiv unter stereotypischen Geschlechterrollen leiden, so vehement dafür einsetzen, zu 100% in eine andere stereotypische Geschlechterrolle gezwängt zu werden. Kann einem das nicht einfach scheiß egal sein? Kann man sich als Y-Chromsomhaber nicht einfach nen Rock anziehen und die Nägel lackieren, wenn man das mag, und sich daran erfreuen, ohne dass jemand ein "Geschlecht: Weiblich" in den Pass stempelt? Die einzigen Punkte, wo in unserer Individualgesellschaft ein Geschlecht eine Rolle spielt, ist bei Adoptionen (da sind Leute mit unsicherem Selbstbild aber ohnehin schlecht geeignet), bei der Partnersuche (die klärt man hoffentlich ohne Amtsformular), bei Frauenparkplätzen und bei Frauenquoten. (hmm... - das Problem sollen bitte diejenigen lösen, die Konterdiskriminierung für eine gute Idee hielten/halten)
Ansonsten ist man einfach "Mensch" und gut ist. (außer die, die Tier sein wollen. Da wirds dann mit der gesellschaftlichen Integration per Definition schwierig )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur mÃ¤nnlich/weiblich!"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das biologische (also "sex") lässt sich dagegen in >99% der Fälle eindeutig feststellen


Nicht, wenn Du über primäre Geschlechtsorgane hinaus den Körper, die Hormonwerte und andere Auffälligkeiten bewertest. Man sollte sich von dem lösen, was wir im Biounterricht zu XX und XY gelernt haben, die Biologie ist komplizierter. Und dazu kommen dann noch gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen. 

Toleranz würde für viele das Leben so einfach machen


----------



## Gimmick (6. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist wichtig weil diese neu gefundenen Geschlechter jetzt von allen anderen verlangen mit ihrer neu gefundenen Anrede angesprochen werden wollen und das sogar gesetzlich durchsetzen wollen. Das heißt in Deutschland würde ich eine Geld (und bei Nichtbezahlen: Haft)strafe riskieren wenn ich die Würde eines Menschen verletze indem ich ihn nicht mit seinen eigens gefundenen xir/xe statt sie/du anspreche.
> Fantasie? Gar nicht. In Kanada ist ein dementsprechendes Gesetz bereits veranlasst worden, das Gesetz "Bill C-16" besagt dass es ihr Menschenrecht ist mit dem richtigen Pronomen angesprochen zu werden.
> Es folgt also nicht mehr viel dass Klagen kommen wenn man als Geschäft oder Privatperson ein Pronomen nicht richtig benutzt oder nicht richtig benutzen will.
> 
> An Act to amend the Canadian Human Rights Act and the Criminal Code - Wikipedia



Du/sie als Personalpronomen für den Adressaten sind geschlechtsneutral. 

Probleme gibt es möglicherweise bei er/sie und sein/ihr. Wobei es aber auch "der Stuhl" oder "der Hund" heißt und das grammatische Geschlecht nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Geschlecht der Objekts zu tun haben muss (Wenn es denn eins hat). 

Ad hoc sehe ich am ehesten Probleme bei Herr/Frau. Müssen sich die Germanisten was einfallen lassen 

Von wegen Klagen: Ich habe Kollegen mit (relativ) geschlechtsneutralem Vornamen. Die werden im Schriftverkehr ständig falsch angesprochen und auf die Barrikaden ist deswegen noch niemand gegangen 
Das Recht auf das korrekte Pronomen dürfte sich eher auf Dokumente beziehen, die eine Auswahl vorraussetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Im Zweifel steht auch in Dokumenten einfach "Herr/Frau".

Das mit den Pronomen bei Sachen ist eh so eine Sache. Teilweise ist das im Französischen oder Spanischen auch anders. Z.B. Die Zitrone = el limon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn Du über primäre Geschlechtsorgane hinaus den Körper, die Hormonwerte und andere Auffälligkeiten bewertest. Man sollte sich von dem lösen, was wir im Biounterricht zu XX und XY gelernt haben, die Biologie ist komplizierter. Und dazu kommen dann noch gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen.
> 
> Toleranz würde für viele das Leben so einfach machen



Die Ausbildung der primären Geschlechtsorgane hängt direkt mit den Hormonen während der Schwangerschaft und dann noch einmal ab der Pubertät zusammen. Natürlich hat nicht jeder Mensch mit männlichen Geschlechtsorganen den exakt gleichen Testosteronspiegel, aber das hat nicht mal der gleiche Mensch zu zwei unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten am gleichen Tag und trotzdem sind Einteilungen ganz gut möglich. Weitere, unabhängig von Hormonen ausgeprägte "Auffälligkeiten" wären mir nicht bekannt und für die paar Fälle, in denen die Hormone so irregulär waren (oder andere Fehlentwicklungen vorliegen), dass die Geschlechtsorgane nicht zuordenbar sind, habe ich ">99%" und nicht "=100%" geschrieben. Zieht man die Fälle ab, in denen nur die externen Geschlechtsteile unklar sind respektive nicht zu den Gonaden (und damit der weiteren hormonellen Entwicklung) passen, sind das nämlich wirklich wenige Personen die meinem Gefühl nach in der Diskussion auch bestenfalls eine andekdotenhafte Rolle spielen. Wesentlich häufiger geht es halt gar nicht um sex, sondern um gender. Also um gesellschaftliche Rollenbilder - und da kommt dann auch Tolleranz ins Spiel, die aber selbst bei progressiveren Leuten leider oft nur für genau eine Kategorie mehr als die bereits etablierten reicht. Siehe die wesentlich häufigere Forderung nach einem "dritten Geschlecht" in Formularen, welches dann doch wieder nur die Hälfte der mit ihrer Rolle unzufriedenen abdecken würde, im vergleich zur seltenen Forderung nach einer Abschaffung des amtlichen Geschlechts, obwohl das eigentlich keine Rolle mehr spielen sollte. (Ausgenommen natürlich bei nicht auf Gleichstellung, sondern auf Gegendiskriminierung ausgerichtete Geschlechterpolitik, wie sie erstaunlich oft von "tolleranten" Menschen befürwortet wird.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Zweifel steht auch in Dokumenten einfach "Herr/Frau"./QUOTE]
> 
> Mit zwei Wörtchen kommst du in der Diskussion nicht weit. Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Anhängsel LGB*TQIT+ allein während der Existenz dieses Threads schon wieder dazu gewonnen hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn Du über primäre Geschlechtsorgane hinaus den Körper, die Hormonwerte und andere Auffälligkeiten bewertest. Man sollte sich von dem lösen, was wir im Biounterricht zu XX und XY gelernt haben, die Biologie ist komplizierter. Und dazu kommen dann noch gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen.
> 
> Toleranz würde für viele das Leben so einfach machen



Die Ausbildung der primären Geschlechtsorgane hängt direkt mit den Hormonen während der Schwangerschaft und dann noch einmal ab der Pubertät zusammen. Natürlich hat nicht jeder Mensch mit männlichen Geschlechtsorganen den exakt gleichen Testosteronspiegel, aber das hat nicht mal der gleiche Mensch zu zwei unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten am gleichen Tag und trotzdem sind Einteilungen ganz gut möglich. Das heißt nicht, dass das biologische Geschlecht dann auch mit dem chromsomalen übereinstimmt, aber das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet. Weitere, unabhängig von Hormonen ausgeprägte "Auffälligkeiten" wären mir dagegen nicht bekannt und für die paar Fälle, in denen die Hormone so irregulär waren (oder andere Fehlentwicklungen vorliegen), dass die Geschlechtsorgane nicht zuordenbar sind, habe ich ">99%" und nicht "=100%" geschrieben. Zieht man die Fälle ab, in denen nur die externen Geschlechtsteile unklar sind respektive nicht zu den Gonaden (und damit der weiteren hormonellen Entwicklung) passen, sind das nämlich wirklich wenige Personen die meinem Gefühl nach in der Diskussion auch bestenfalls eine andekdotenhafte Rolle spielen. Wesentlich häufiger geht es halt gar nicht um sex, sondern um gender. Also um gesellschaftliche Rollenbilder - und da kommt dann auch Tolleranz ins Spiel, die aber selbst bei progressiveren Leuten leider oft nur für genau eine Kategorie mehr als die bereits etablierten reicht. Siehe die wesentlich häufigere Forderung nach einem "dritten Geschlecht" in Formularen, welches dann doch wieder nur die Hälfte der mit ihrer Rolle unzufriedenen abdecken würde, im vergleich zur seltenen Forderung nach einer Abschaffung des amtlichen Geschlechts, obwohl das eigentlich keine Rolle mehr spielen sollte. (Ausgenommen natürlich bei nicht auf Gleichstellung, sondern auf Gegendiskriminierung ausgerichtete Geschlechterpolitik, wie sie erstaunlich oft von "tolleranten" Menschen befürwortet wird.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Zweifel steht auch in Dokumenten einfach "Herr/Frau"./QUOTE]
> 
> Mit zwei Wörtchen kommst du in der Diskussion nicht weit. Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Anhängsel LGB*TQIT+ allein während der Existenz dieses Threads schon wieder dazu gewonnen hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .... dass die Geschlechtsorgane nicht zuordenbar sind, habe ich ">99%" und nicht "=100%" geschrieben. Zieht man die Fälle ab, in denen nur die externen Geschlechtsteile unklar sind respektive nicht zu den Gonaden (und damit der weiteren hormonellen Entwicklung) passen, sind das nämlich wirklich wenige Personen die meinem Gefühl nach in der Diskussion auch bestenfalls eine andekdotenhafte Rolle spielen. ...


Nach Erfahrung und Meinung  eines befreundeten Urologen sieht das Bild nicht so klar aus. Wir machen es uns klar, weil wir eine Ja-nein Antwort finden müssen. Es gibt soviele Fehlbildungen der Gonaden, es wird darüber nur nicht geredet. Und wenn es ein Prozent wäre, reden wir über 800 Tausend Menschen. Es ist weniger, aber selbst wenn es "nur" 100.000 sind, also eine ganze Kleinstadt wie Göttingen, dann haben diese Menschen auch Rechte.

Aber in der Summe ist es doch völlig egal. Niemand benötigt eine juristische Geschlechtszuordnung, für gar nichts. Mir reicht es, wenn in meinem Pass Deutsche steht, besser Europäerin, einen Haken, ob man nun ein Zipfelchen hat oder nicht ist in Zeiten, in denen Menschen angezogen herum laufen müssen, ziemlich egal. Es sieht niemand und es hat niemanden zu interessieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit zwei Wörtchen kommst du in der  Diskussion nicht weit. Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Anhängsel LGB*TQIT+  allein während der Existenz dieses Threads schon wieder dazu gewonnen  hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie schon gesagt, es gibt eine Kultur, die zwischen 10 Geschlechtern differenziert, nach dem Biologischen, dem sozialem und dem Verhaltensgeschlecht. Und im Laufe des Lebens wechseln diese. In Artikel wird es mit typischen deutschen Volkstheaterstücken wie dem Ohnesorg Theater verglichen. Da gibt es den Bürgermeister, der ist Mann-Mann-Mann, seine Gattin, die ist Frau-Mann-Mann, deren Tochter, das Zuckerpüppchen, die ist Frau-Frau-Frau und den kindlichen Verlobten, der ist Mann-Frau-Frau. 

Diese Unterscheidungen helfen. Der typische Mann-Man-Mann ist ebenso wie das Gegenstück des Frau-Mann-Mann in der Regl ein egiostisch aggressives Arschloch. Es sind genau die in der Gesellschaft, die anderen das Leben schwer machen. Saubere Differenzierung hat Vorteile. Da es aber irgendwann lächerlich wird, alles mit Namen und Schubladen zu belegen, plädiere ich dafür alle zu "Menschen" zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nach Erfahrung und Meinung  eines befreundeten Urologen sieht das Bild nicht so klar aus. Wir machen es uns klar, weil wir eine Ja-nein Antwort finden müssen. Es gibt soviele Fehlbildungen der Gonaden, es wird darüber nur nicht geredet. Und wenn es ein Prozent wäre, reden wir über 800 Tausend Menschen. Es ist weniger, aber selbst wenn es "nur" 100.000 sind, also eine ganze Kleinstadt wie Göttingen, dann haben diese Menschen auch Rechte.



Will ich ihnen ja auch nicht absprechen. Nur darauf hinweisen, dass um dieses durchaus sehr komplexe Feld in der öffentlichen Diskussion quasi nie geht, sondern fast immer (nur) um das zahlenmäßig viel größere (mal als) trans* Spektrum (zusammenfassbare, heute aber vermutlich viel zu komplexer zu bezeichnende).

Schade eigentlich. Man könnte einige Eimer Popcorn verdrücken (selbst wenn man das Zeug nicht mag, so wie ich), wenn sich die Diskussion tatsächlich über Krankheitsbilder und frühkindliche Operation so Dingen wie Selbstbestimmung, Kindeswohl und den direkt daneben stehenden religiösen Praktiken zuwenden würde  .



> Aber in der Summe ist es doch völlig egal. Niemand benötigt eine juristische Geschlechtszuordnung, für gar nichts. Mir reicht es, wenn in meinem Pass Deutsche steht, besser Europäerin, einen Haken, ob man nun ein Zipfelchen hat oder nicht ist in Zeiten, in denen Menschen angezogen herum laufen müssen, ziemlich egal. Es sieht niemand und es hat niemanden zu interessieren.



/sign. Wobei ich glaube:
Als die Menschen noch unangezogen herumliefen, war das Häkchen erstrecht überflüssig 



> Diese Unterscheidungen helfen. Der typische Mann-Man-Mann ist ebenso wie das Gegenstück des Frau-Mann-Mann in der Regl ein egiostisch aggressives Arschloch. Es sind genau die in der Gesellschaft, die anderen das Leben schwer machen. Saubere Differenzierung hat Vorteile. Da es aber irgendwann lächerlich wird, alles mit Namen und Schubladen zu belegen, plädiere ich dafür alle zu "Menschen" zu machen.



Ich auch. "3x Mann" mit "egoistisch aggressiv Arschloch" gleichzusetzen empfinde ich nämlich als heftige Diskriminierung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Nur darauf hinweisen, dass um dieses durchaus sehr komplexe Feld in der öffentlichen Diskussion quasi nie geht....


Ich vermute ja, dass der eigentliche Grund ist, sämtliche wie auch immer gearteten Menschen zwischen den Geschlechtern als Speerspitze voran zu senden, um nichts anderes als eine Ehe für alle zu bekommen mit denselben Rechten und Pflichten. Darum geht es den Homosexuellen, die 99% der LGBTI und welcher Buchstabe auch noch dazu gehört, stellen. Aber so funktioniert Politik. Das Ziel finde ich gut, den Weg unschön.

Ich bin aber zu alt für diese ganzen Themen. Zu meiner Generation gab es das nicht. Es sind vermutlich die Auswirkungen von Hormonfleisch und Weichmacher im Kunststoff:
Chemie bedroht die Umwelt: PCB spuelt die Hormone aus | ZEIT ONLINE
Fleischatlas: Unser taeglich Hormonfleisch | ZEIT ONLINE
...


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber in der Summe ist es doch völlig egal. Niemand benötigt eine juristische Geschlechtszuordnung, für gar nichts. Mir reicht es, wenn in meinem Pass Deutsche steht, besser Europäerin, einen Haken, ob man nun ein Zipfelchen hat oder nicht ist in Zeiten, in denen Menschen angezogen herum laufen müssen, ziemlich egal. Es sieht niemand und es hat niemanden zu interessieren.



In der Medizin / Psychatrie spielt das Geschlecht aber nunmal durchaus eine Rolle und reicht es halt ggf. nicht einfach nur Mensch drinen stehen zu haben, Dosis und Art der Medikamente hängen dort durchaus stark davon ab welchem biologischen Geschlecht eine Person ehr zuzuordnen ist.
Und gerade in der Psychatrie neigt man nicht unbedingt dazu immer nackten Objekt selbiges erschließen zu können. 

Denke ich da z.B. an meine Mathelehrerin aus der 7-10 Klasse hätte man es bei ihr durchaus zu dem irrigen Schluss kommen können das sie genauso gut ein etwas feminierer gebauten Mann hätte sein können (wenig ausgeprägter Busen, starker Damenbart, den sie nicht abrassiert hat, ect).

Es hat daher schon im einen oder anderen Fall seine Berechtigung das das Geschlecht in Dokumenten erfasst und einsehbar ist.
Ich gebe aber unumwunden zu das es auch genug Bereiche des Lebens gibt wo das Geschlecht sicherlich heutzutage keine gesteigerte Relevanz (mehr) hat, zB bei Bewerbungen, Wohnungssuche, ect. ect. pp.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der Medizin / Psychatrie spielt das Geschlecht aber nunmal durchaus eine Rolle .


Wie das Alter, das Gewicht und tausend andere Faktoren

Ich bin immer noch für eine Einteilung nach Größe x Gewicht


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie das Alter, das Gewicht und tausend andere Faktoren
> 
> Ich bin immer noch für eine Einteilung nach Größe x Gewicht



Wie gesagt, das deckt aber eben nicht immer alles relevante ab und was machst du bei einem Fall in der Psychatrie wo der Patient auf Grund seiner psychischen Störung dir keine Antwort geben könnte welchem biologischen Geschlecht er angehört, aber durchaus seine Umwelt wahrnimmt?
Ihn zwangsweise ausziehen um sein Geschlecht zu bestimmen?

Oder bei Medikamentenstudien?
Es ist dort schlicht in verschiedenen Fällen relevant ob ein Medikament an männlichen oder weiblichen Probanten getestet wird, weil die Wirkweise sich unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Arbeitsschutz wäre auch noch ein Beispiel, hier vorallem die Richtwerte zum Heben und Tragen von Lasten. (Auch wenn die, insbesondere in der Pflege, wenig interessieren. Mit entsprechenden Folgen für Bandscheiben und Co.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ihn zwangsweise ausziehen um sein Geschlecht zu bestimmen?


Wie sind denn Intersexuelle und Transsexuelle zu behandeln? Du meinst also wirklich, der Haken im Pass macht alles so einfach? Und nur weil da "Klaus Bärbel" steht, gibt es bestimmte Medikamente? Vielleicht sollte man bei kritischen Medikamenten zuerst ein Blutbild aufnehmen, oder?



Poulton schrieb:


> Arbeitsschutz wäre auch noch ein Beispiel, hier  vorallem die Richtwerte zum Heben und Tragen von Lasten. (Auch wenn die,  insbesondere in der Pflege, wenig interessieren. Mit entsprechenden  Folgen für Bandscheiben und Co.)


Genau, dass sage ich mit meinen 180cm und altersgerechtem Gewicht (keine Ahnung wie man fett sein anders positiv umschreibt) meinem 155cm großem (ähhh kleinem, ähhh) Kollegen auch immer, dass er gefälligst die schweren Prototypenteile zu tragen hat. "Vernünftig" wären eine Beschränkung z.B. bei 20% des Körpergewichtes für Männer und 15% für Frauen. Oder sowas.

Aber so sind Juristen. Klare Einteilung wider jedem Verstand, Es geht nur darum, dass man trotz absurder Entscheidungen abgesichert ist.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber so sind Juristen. Klare Einteilung wider jedem Verstand, Es geht nur darum, dass man trotz absurder Entscheidungen abgesichert ist.


Es sind wohlgemerkt nur Richtwerte, die, meines Wissens nach, leider nicht bindend sind und bei Nichteinhaltung auch keine Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. Anders sieht es da aus, wenn es in den Bereich des Mutterschutzgesetz und Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz geht.

€: An der Stelle auch ein Auszug aus dem ArbSchG: § 4 ArbSchG - Einzelnorm


> Der Arbeitgeber hat bei Maßnahmen des Arbeitsschutzes von folgenden allgemeinen Grundsätzen auszugehen:
> [...]
> 8. mittelbar oder unmittelbar geschlechtsspezifisch wirkende Regelungen sind nur zulässig, wenn dies aus biologischen Gründen zwingend geboten ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Intersexuelle und Transsexuelle zu behandeln?



Besteht die biologische Menschheit in der Mehrheit aus Intersexuellen / Transsexuellen Menschen oder aus solchen deren biologisches Geschlecht klar bestimmbar ist und nur eine relativ geringe Minderheit fällt unter die dir genannten Fälle?

Plädierst du demnächst auch darauf das Handschuhe grundsätzlich mit 6 Fingern verkauft werden sollten um damit nicht Menschen "herabzusetzen" / benachteiligen die mit einer entsprechenden genetischen Anomalie geboren werden?

Muss bald alles in seiner Funktionalität auch so ausgerichtet sein das es für eine Minderheit der Linkshänder (wozu ich übrigens auch selbst zähle) bequem mit der linken Hand zu bedienen ist?

Ich denke nicht, da es keine sinnvolle Strategie ist Mechanismen die auf eine Mehrheit ausgerichtet sind vollumfänglich auf eine Minderheit auszurichten.
Das heißt aber eben auch nicht das man einer Minderheit nicht soweit es sinnvoll ist (praktikabel für die Mehrheit) entgegen kommen kann, um das Leben etwas zu erleichtern.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst also wirklich, der Haken im Pass macht alles so einfach?



Es macht es nicht in jedem Fall einfacher beschleunigt aber im Minimum mindestens die Prozedur, spart also mindestens Zeit ein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau, dass sage ich mit meinen 180cm und altersgerechtem Gewicht (keine Ahnung wie man fett sein anders positiv umschreibt) meinem 155cm großem (ähhh kleinem, ähhh) Kollegen auch immer, dass er gefälligst die schweren Prototypenteile zu tragen hat. "Vernünftig" wären eine Beschränkung z.B. bei 20% des Körpergewichtes für Männer und 15% für Frauen. Oder sowas.



Und in wie weit hilft dir diese Einteilung nach Gewicht und Größe z.B. beim Beruf des Jägers (Waldhüters / Wildhüters) weiter? Dort kommt es vor allem auf räumliches Denken und räumliche Wahrnehmung ab, in beiden Bereichen gibt es klare nachweisbare Unterschiede zwischen biologischen Männern und Frauen:

Geschlechtsunterschiede beim raeumliche Denken | Alles Evolution



> Auch mit Wurfwaffen und Schußwaffen wird das Bild nicht besser:
> Bei Wurfwaffen wie Speeren ist erhebliche  Körperkraft erforderlich, um das Tier damit zu verletzen. Auch hier  spricht gerade die im Schnitt erheblich größere Kraft im Oberkörper für  eine Selektion durch Jagd. Hinzu kommen Vorteile der Männer durch die im  Schnitt besseren Fähigkeiten beim räumlichen Denken,  was die Zielgenauigkeit erhöht. *Alle Sportarten, die die genaue  Platzierung eines Geschosses oder die Berechnung einer Flugbahn  erfordern sind üblicherweise deutlich männlich besetzt*, beispielsweise  Dart ist recht fest in männlicher Hand,  obwohl die Körperkraft hier letztendlich keine Rolle spielen wird.  (Natürlich wird es immer wieder ein großartige Dartspielerin geben, aber  eben seltener als einen männlichen Dartspieler).
> 
> Jaeger und Sammler: Frauen als Jaegerinnen? | Alles Evolution



Auch bei der Distanz und dem Sichtradius, ebenfalls für den Beruf von Relevanz, gibt es grundsätzliche Unterschiede:

Augen: Maenner sehen weit, Frauen kurz - FOCUS Online

Natürlich gibt es auch hier geringfügige Abweichungen (Minderheiten) die aus dem Rahmen fallen, aber im Ergebnis ist ein pauschales Urteil nach Geschlecht im überwiegenden Teil der Fälle durchaus zutreffend und erspart langwierige Tests dahingehend ob eine Person grundsätzlich erstmal für die Aufgabe als Jäger besser geeignet ist als eine andere.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss bald alles in seiner Funktionalität auch so ausgerichtet sein das es für eine Minderheit der Linkshänder (wozu ich übrigens auch selbst zähle) bequem mit der linken Hand zu bedienen ist?



Wobei das mit um die 10-20% eine recht große "Minderheit" ist. 
Wobei mich auch nervt, dass es z.B. keine ergonomische Gaming-Mäuse für Linkshänder gibt. Wäre doch für die Produktion kein Problem, da man nur die Komponenten im CAD spiegeln müsste.

Auch die meisten Smartphones sind von der Lage der Gehäusetasten für Rechtshänder ausgelegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Ich bleibe dabei. Damit wir die Sicherheit erhöhen, müssen alle Männer von 16-30 Fussfesseln und ein Navigationshalsband  tragen, sobald sie das Haus verlassen. Nur das schafft mehr Sicherheit. Mit diesem konstruktivem Vorschlag verabschiede ich mich aus dieser unnötigen und diskriminierenden Diskussion.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Besteht die biologische Menschheit ....


Nur zwei Punkte. Niemand schaut bei Medikamentengaben in den Ausweis. Das ist absurd. Die Geschlechter sind in der Regel problemlos und eindeutig unterscheidbar. Und man macht immer entsprechene Tests, geht es um kritische Medikamente. Oder würdest Du auf Basis eines Blutspendeausweises Blutinfusionen ohne Schnelltest auf Verträglichkeit geben? Absurd, genauso wie der Vergleich mit Sechsfingerhandschuhen. Einzig, dass die 10% Linkshänder nicht weiter diskriminiert werden oder gar wie zu meiner Kindheit mit Schlägen der Lehrer undressiert werden, wäre wünschenswert.

Und nun zu den Förstern. Es ist so absurd. Orientierung und 3D Sehen sind angelernt und trainiert. Wer es immer macht, kann es. Ich war als Kind bei den Pfadfindern und wenn ich heute die typische Generation Smartphone mit Navigationsgerät sehe, verlaufen die sich im Supermarkt. Und schau Dir Naturvölker an, in denen die Aufgabenverteilung weniger geschlechtsspezifisch sind. Heute hat jeder Menschen alle Möglichkeiten. Es kommt nur darauf an, was vermittelt wird, was man für Interessen hat und welche Sinne man schärfen möchte. Alleine durch den Wald zu stiefeln, wie es sieben Generationen Forstmeister in meiner Familie machten, war nicht mein Ding. 

_"....Vieles spricht dafür, daß räumliche Fähigkeiten – und damit die  entsprechenden geschlechtsspezifischen Unterschiede – durch  Sozialisation in frühen Lebensjahren erworben werden....  Interessanterweise untermauern Studien bei Naturvölkern diese  Sichtweise. So treten bei Eskimos keine nennenswerten  geschlechtsspezifischen Unterschiede auf...."_
Geschlechtsunterschiede im raeumlichen Vorstellungsvermoegen? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

_"... Bisher nutzt man am sinnvollsten die klassische Routenanzeige, um ohne  Umwege zum Ziel zu kommen. Allerdings lernt man bei dieser Darstellung  am wenigsten über die räumliche Umgebung...."_
Wegfindung: Schaden Navigationssysteme unserem Orientierungssinn? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und man macht immer entsprechene Tests, geht es um kritische Medikamente.



Leider nicht. Die meisten Medikamente wurden ausschließlich an Männern getestet. Dazu hatte Lesch erst vor ein paar Monaten einen Film.
Die Gendermedizin - ZDFmediathek


			
				https://www.zdf.de/wissen/leschs-kosmos/mythos-gesch-echt-die-gendermedizin-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bis vor Kurzem wurden klinische Studien überwiegend mit jungen, männlichen Probanden durchgeführt, Frauen in der Folge wie kleinere, leichtere Männer behandelt. Dabei weiß man, dass Männer und Frauen bei einigen Krankheiten andere Symptome zeigen und aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Physiologie Medikamente sogar anders wirken können. Tatsächlich leiden an manchen Krankheiten in erster Linie Frauen, andere treffen hauptsächlich Männer. Aber woran liegt das?




Ausschnitt aus: 
Mythos Geschlecht - was Maenner und Frauen wirklich unterscheidet - ZDFmediathek


----------



## efdev (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch die meisten Smartphones sind von der Lage der Gehäusetasten für Rechtshänder ausgelegt.



Ist gerade bei aktuellen Phones echt nicht angenehm da ich nur schwer an die zurück Taste komme 
Bei den Mäusen würde mich allerdings mal interessieren wie es ist wenn Linkshänder von Anfang an als Rechtshänder am PC sitzen (was ich selbst auch mache)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Die meisten Medikamente wurden ausschließlich an Männern getestet. Dazu hatte Lesch erst vor ein paar Monaten einen Film.


Ebend, weil für Medikamententests im Allgemeinen junge starke Männer genommen werden und nicht kranke alte Frauen oder Kinder. Aber das ist eine ganz andere Seite ger Medaille, hier ging es um individuell angepasste geschlechtsspezifische Medikation. Darum steht am Anfang eine umfassende Anamnese. 

Aber jetzt sind wir ganz vom Thema weg, die Themenstarterin Maxxiii scheint auch nicht mehr am Thema interessiert zu sein...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und nun zu den Förstern. Es ist so absurd. Orientierung und 3D Sehen sind angelernt und trainiert.



Hast du überhaupt mal meine verlinkten Quellen gelesen, einschließlich der dort aufgeführten englischen Quellen und literarischen Querverweise?

Zimlich wahrscheinlich nicht, darum erübrigt sich auch eine ausführlichere Antwort darauf, weil dann wüsstest du das ich nicht von der von dir aufgeführten primären räumlicher Orientierung in der Landschaft sprach (also von A nach B zu finden).

Und nein es ist auch nicht antrainiert das Frauen weiter entfernte Objekte nicht genauso gut wahrnehmen können wie Männer, sondern ein geschlechterspezifischer biologischer Unterschied der sich evolutionär rausgebildet hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei. Damit wir die Sicherheit erhöhen, müssen alle Männer  von 16-30 Fussfesseln und ein Navigationshalsband  tragen, sobald sie  das Haus verlassen. Nur das schafft mehr Sicherheit. Mit diesem  konstruktivem Vorschlag verabschiede ich mich aus dieser unnötigen und  diskriminierenden Diskussion.



Oh ja, überhaupt nicht diskriminierend. Wenn du schon so erpicht auf ein maximales Maß an Sicherheit bist solltest du nicht nur Männern zwischen 16-30 Jahren Fussfesseln verpassen sondern gleich geschelchtsunabhängig allen Personen, weil ansonsten wärst du nur ein weiterer Rassist und damit doch irgendwie auch indirekt nur eine weitere kriminell veranlagte Person.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ..., die Themenstarterin Maxxiii scheint auch nicht mehr am Thema  interessiert zu sein...



Hast du von Tilfred wirklich was anderes erwartet, hmm, sehr naiv.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh ja, überhaupt nicht diskriminierend. Wenn du schon so erpicht auf ein maximales Maß an Sicherheit bist solltest du nicht nur Männern zwischen 16-30 Jahren Fussfesseln verpassen sondern gleich geschelchtsunabhängig allen Personen, weil ansonsten wärst du nur ein weiterer Rassist und damit doch irgendwie auch indirekt nur eine weitere kriminell veranlagte Person.



Wobei er sich halt auf die Personengruppe mit der kriminologisch erwiesenen höchsten Anfälligkeit für Delinquenz bezogen hat. 

Ist nur die Frage ob wir alle wollen, dass unsere Bewegungsprofile tagtäglich ausgezeichnet werden, wobei es die meisten Smartphonenutzer sogar freiwillig machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage ob wir alle wollen, dass unsere Bewegungsprofile tagtäglich ausgezeichnet werden, wobei es die meisten Smartphonenutzer sogar freiwillig machen.



Mag grundsätzlich richtig sein, ändert aber auch nichts an der grunsätzlichen Richtigkeit meiner Aussage und daran das nunmal nicht alle Männer (nicht mal die Mehrheit) entsprechend straffällig sind / werden, eine entsprechende Fußfessel aber allen Trägern schon vorweg unterstellen / brandmarken (vorverurteilen) würde das sie grundsätzlich potenzielle Täter sind, während man Frauen damit das Privileg einräumen würde von einer grundsätzlichen Täterschaft ausgeschlossen zu werden, das ist sowohl diskriminierend gegenüber den betroffenen Trägern, als auch rassistisch gegenüber allen Männern und somit wäre es auch nicht einen deut besser als die Diskriminierung und der Rassismus gegen den gewisse Gruppen ja so gerne ins Feld ziehen. 

Oder sollten wir dann etwa nicht auch allen Frauen zwischen 12 und 16 Jahren Fussfesseln verpassen weil ihr Anteil an Straftaten in diesem Alter leicht überdruchschnittlich ist?



> Leicht überdurchschnittlich sind die Anteile weiblicher Personen im Alter zwischen 12 und 16 Jahren.
> 
> Frauenkriminalitaet – Wikipedia




Übrigens auch am Rande interessant:



> Auffällig ist, dass Frauenkriminalität in Kriegszeiten stets relativ und absolut zunimmt.
> 
> Frauenkriminalitaet – Wikipedia



Liegt wohl zum einen daran das viele Männer in Kriegszeiten eben im Krieg sind und zum anderen daran das Frauen dann selbst häufiger kriminell werden um an "notwendige" Dinge zu gelangen.


----------



## Slezer (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diesen gender Wahnsinn. In Stellenanzeigen liest man mittlerweile auch m/w/d. Ich könnte kotzen. Wie erkläre ich so einen sch*ißdreck meinen Kindern?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diesen gender Wahnsinn. In Stellenanzeigen liest man mittlerweile auch m/w/d. Ich könnte kotzen. Wie erkläre ich so einen sch*ißdreck meinen Kindern?



Indem du ihnen sagst, dass das kein Scheißdreck ist.


----------



## Slezer (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: &quot;Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!&quot;*

Wieso steht in deinem profil "Flüssigstickstoff-guru (m/w)" wenn es kein ****** ist?


----------



## remember5 (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diesen gender Wahnsinn. In Stellenanzeigen liest man mittlerweile auch m/w/d. Ich könnte kotzen. Wie erkläre ich so einen sch*ißdreck meinen Kindern?


Gender erklärt in weniger als 3 Minuten
Musst wohl deinen Kindern sagen das die Liken außer Kontrolle sind und auf totalen gesellschaftlichen Zerstörungskurs aus sind 


There Are Only 2 Genders | Change My Mind
Kann dir diesen englischsprachigen Kanal empfehlen. Der behandelt diesen Genderquatsch ziemlich gut mit interviews von "Genderideologen" auf der Straße.

@Topic
Da die Genderideologie keine Wissentschaft ist sinds auch keine 1600 Wissentschaftler. Sektenanhänger wohl eher oder 1600 bezahlte "Gender" politische Aktivisten.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diesen gender Wahnsinn. In Stellenanzeigen liest man mittlerweile auch m/w/d. Ich könnte kotzen. Wie erkläre ich so einen sch*ißdreck meinen Kindern?



Nun, mal sehen was los ist, wenn dir deine Kinder was über " d " erzählen weil ihnen M / W zu aufgezwungen wirkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diesen gender Wahnsinn.


Und ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für intollerante Rechtsradikale. Und nun?

Denn die konservativen "klassisches Familienmodell" Freunde wollen genau hier hin zurück:
Vergewaltigung in der Ehe: erst seit 20 Jahren strafbar - Gesellschaft - Sueddeutsche.de

So hieß es höchst richterlich noch 1966: Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen
_"Die Frau genügt ihren ehelichen Pflichten nicht schon damit, dass sie  die Beiwohnung teilnahmslos geschehen lässt. Wenn es ihr infolge ihrer  Veranlagung oder aus anderen Gründen, zu denen die Unwissenheit der  Eheleute gehören kann, versagt bleibt, im ehelichen Verkehr Befriedigung  zu finden, so fordert die Ehe von ihr doch eine Gewährung in ehelicher  Zuneigung und Opferbereitschaft und verbietet es, Gleichgültigkeit oder  Widerwillen zur Schau zu tragen."
_
Das muss man in Ruhe zweimal lesen. Es wurde also vom Vergewaltigungsopfer höchst richterlich 
gefordert, gute Miene zum bösen Spiel zu machen und Leidenschaft vorzuspielen.Vergesst es, ihr 
rechtsradikalen Spalter. Eure vordergründige politische Instrumentalisierung  von Opfern ist wider-
wärtig ebenso wie Eure Ziele. Wer heute noch voller Inbrunst AfD wählt, definiert sich selber zum 
Feind von 50% der Gesellschaft.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....Oh ja, überhaupt nicht diskriminierend. ...


Hast Du das Gleichnis nicht bemerkt? Es geht nur um die Willkür, mit der Gruppen gefunden und 
pauschal vorverurteilt werden. Waren es früher Fremde im Allgemeinen, der Juden im Besonderen,
sind es heute Flüchtlinge. Es geht immer nur um pauschale Ausgrenzung anderer. Aber wehe, man
packt das Übel an der Wurzel und kümmert sich um die wirkliche statistisch auffällige Tätergruppe,
als ganz allgemein Männer von 16-30. Dann ist es ganz böse und überhaupt, dass geht ja gar nicht,
weil es auf einmal gegen die geht, die sich selber als Zentrum der Macht ansehen. Vielleicht sollte 
man einfach aufhören, pauschal zu urteilen, darum geht es. Und das sollte gerade die Tätergruppe
unterlassen.

Und zu den Quellen von Dir. Ich habe zu dem Thema eine abgeschlossene Meinung, nachdem ich 
vierzig Jahre gelesen habe, was wissenschaftlich veröffentlich wurde. Ja, es gibt Unterschiede, 
natürlich gibt es die, wesentlich ist aber die Erziehung und Sozialisation. Basta


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du das Gleichnis nicht bemerkt?



Natürlich hab ich den Zusammenhang hinter deinem Beispiel bemerkt, trotzdem schien es mir nicht verkehrt nochmal darzulegen warum es ist was es ist, rassistisch und diskriminierend.
Nicht jedem erschließt sich das vieleicht, den wie es im rechten Spektrum Spinner gibt die pauschal urteilen gibt es die gleichen Spinner auch im vermeindlich politisch entgegengesetzten Spektrum. 
Rassismus und Diskriminierung haben leider zuviele Gesichter und leider auch heute zu oft jene die vermeindlich für mehr Gerechtigkeit und Gleichberechtigung sorgen sollen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und zu den Quellen von Dir. Ich habe zu dem Thema ein angeschlossene Meinung, nachdem ich
> vierzig Jahre gelesen habe, was wissenschaftlich veröffentlich wurde. Ja, es gibt Unterschiede,
> natürlich gibt es die, wesentlich ist aber die Erziehung und Sozialisation. Basta



Halte ich für eine falsche Einstellung deiner Seite, aber nun gut, ich bin nicht hier um dich oder irgend eine andere Person zu missionieren.
Trotzdem soviel noch dazu, nicht alles ist eben Erziehung und Sozialisation, schließlich wird ein biologischer Mann auch nicht besser im Kinder kriegen, dadurch das man ihn anders erzieht oder sozialisiert, oder kann Dinge besser aufheben, ohne vorne überzukippen, die jenseits seines andergewichteten natürlichen Schwerpunkts liegen. 
Zumindest nicht solange die natürliche Evolution nicht entscheidet das sich bestimmte biologische Merkmale flächendekender ändern und durchsetzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...trotzdem schien es mir nicht verkehrt  nochmal darzulegen warum es ist was es ist, rassistisch und  diskriminierend....


Genau darum geht es ja. Genau das sind die von mir kritisierten Forderungen der Rechtsradikalen.
Das ich niemals ernsthaft fordern würde, Männern pauschal Fusseisen anzulegen, sollte Dir klar sein.
Es aber in einer Diskussion als erkenntnisbringende und zum Nachdenken anregende Forderung zu 
sagen, ist etwas ganz anderes. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... nicht alles ist eben Erziehung und Sozialisation....


Das habe ich auch gar nicht gesagt. Ich sage doch nur, dass die Bandbreite innerhalb der Geschlechter 
viel größer ist und massiv durch Erziehung und Sozialisation beeinflussbar ist, als der messbare genetisch 
hormonelle Unterschied. Ich bewerte individuelle Fähigkeiten, nicht das Geschlecht. 

Zu Deinem letzten Beispiel vor Wochen mit der Quote von Nobelpreisträgern zu Nobelpreisträgerinnen. 
99, 999999999% der Männer sind keine Nobelpreisträger, wenn ich grob abgeschätzt  von 500 Nobelpreis-
trägern und fünf Milliarden lebenden Männern ausgehe. Und nun? Was sagt das also?

Und damit ist meinerseits alles gesagt.


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diesen gender Wahnsinn. In Stellenanzeigen liest man mittlerweile auch m/w/d. Ich könnte kotzen. Wie erkläre ich so einen sch*ißdreck meinen Kindern?


Das es Menschen gibt, welche nicht eindeutig dem männlichen oder weiblichen Geschlecht zuzuordnen sind. Man siehe dazu auch den Beschluss des Bundesverfassungsgericht: Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Presse - Personenstandsrecht muss weiteren positiven Geschlechtseintrag zulassen


> [...]Darüber hinaus verstößt das geltende Personenstandsrecht auch gegen das  Diskriminierungsverbot (Art. 3 Abs. 3 GG), soweit die Eintragung eines  anderen Geschlechts als „männlich“ oder „weiblich“ ausgeschlossen wird.  Der Gesetzgeber hat bis zum 31. Dezember 2018 eine Neuregelung zu  schaffen. Gerichte und Verwaltungsbehörden dürfen die betreffenden  Normen nicht mehr anwenden, soweit sie für Personen, deren  Geschlechtsentwicklung gegenüber einer weiblichen oder männlichen  Geschlechtsentwicklung Varianten aufweist und die sich deswegen  dauerhaft weder dem männlichen, noch dem weiblichen Geschlecht zuordnen,  eine Pflicht zur Angabe des Geschlechts begründen.






remember5 schrieb:


> Gender erklärt in weniger als 3 Minuten


"_Demo für alle_" - Der Inbegriff des Versuchs von  Erzkonservativen, Moon-Sekte und andere Rohrkrepierern, ein gesellschaftspolitisches Rollback zu versuchen und  das Weltbild der 50er Jahre wieder einzuführen. Dazu noch der übliche Blödsinn ala "Frühsexualisierung", womit Stimmung gegen sexuelle Aufklärung gemacht wird, sowie das Sex vor der Ehe das ewige Fegefeuer bringt.  
Was unterscheidet so Leute doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen Islamisten?

€: Proteste der "Demo fuer alle": Moral-Panik gegen Sexualkunde - Queer - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Europas Antifeministisches Netzwerk: Geheim und radikal - taz.de


----------



## Slezer (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Also wenn ich zum Arzt gehe und ich nicht mit seiner Diagnose nicht zufrieden (da ich es anders zuordne) wer hat dann recht?

Das ding (oder auch nicht) zwischen euren Beinen entscheidet ob m oder w. Ist so


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Intersexualitaet – Wikipedia


> Mit Intersexualität bezeichnet die Medizin Menschen, die genetisch (aufgrund der Geschlechtschromosomen) oder auch anatomisch (aufgrund der Geschlechtsorgane) und hormonell (aufgrund des Mengenverhältnisses der Geschlechtshormone) nicht eindeutig dem weiblichen oder dem männlichen Geschlecht zugeordnet werden können. Die Intersexualität wird den sogenannten Sexualdifferenzierungsstörungen (engl. disorders of sex development, DSD) zugerechnet. Die Zahl der Intersexuellen wird in Deutschland auf etwa 0,1 Prozent der Bevölkerung geschätzt.
> [...]


----------



## Slezer (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Störung passt ganz gut^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich vermute ja, dass der eigentliche Grund ist, sämtliche wie auch immer gearteten Menschen zwischen den Geschlechtern als Speerspitze voran zu senden, um nichts anderes als eine Ehe für alle zu bekommen mit denselben Rechten und Pflichten. Darum geht es den Homosexuellen, die 99% der LGBTI und welcher Buchstabe auch noch dazu gehört, stellen. Aber so funktioniert Politik. Das Ziel finde ich gut, den Weg unschön.



Ich bin ja sowie für die staatliche Ehe für keinen...
Wer Brimborium braucht, soll in die Kirche gehen, Nachnamen kann auch das Meldeamt nach Bedarf umtragen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der Medizin / Psychatrie spielt das Geschlecht aber nunmal durchaus eine Rolle und reicht es halt ggf. nicht einfach nur Mensch drinen stehen zu haben, Dosis und Art der Medikamente hängen dort durchaus stark davon ab welchem biologischen Geschlecht eine Person ehr zuzuordnen ist.



Ich weiß nicht genau wie es bei den wenigen hormonell wirksamen Medikamenten in der Psychatrie ist, aber beim Rest sollte das Geschlecht gar keine Rolle spielen. Körpergröße, Muskel/Fettanteil, etc - ja. Aber bei diesen Parametern gibt es nur leichte Tendenzen und riesige Überlappungsbereiche zwischen Männchen und Weibchen und wer sich auch nur einen hauch um die korrekte Dosierung kümmert, muss also so oder so beim vorliegenden Exemplar nachmessen.
(Und auch bei Hormonen wäre es sträfliche Vernachlässigung, wenn Medikamente nur nach Pass vergeben werden. Das Geschlecht lässt sich schließlich schon heute ändern und umtragen und spätestens wenn ein Transsexueller vor dir liegt, der ohnehin regelmäßig Hormone einnimmt, ist eine verünftige Anamese wohl komplett unvermeidbar und jeder Arzt, der darauf verzichtet, gehört in die Forensik versetzt.)




Poulton schrieb:


> Arbeitsschutz wäre auch noch ein Beispiel, hier vorallem die Richtwerte zum Heben und Tragen von Lasten. (Auch wenn die, insbesondere in der Pflege, wenig interessieren. Mit entsprechenden Folgen für Bandscheiben und Co.)



WTF? Was man heben und tragen kann ist immer noch eine Frage der vorhandenen Muskeln und nicht eines Geschlechtseintrages im Pass.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und in wie weit hilft dir diese Einteilung nach Gewicht und Größe z.B. beim Beruf des Jägers (Waldhüters / Wildhüters) weiter? Dort kommt es vor allem auf räumliches Denken und räumliche Wahrnehmung ab, in beiden Bereichen gibt es klare nachweisbare Unterschiede zwischen biologischen Männern und Frauen:
> 
> Geschlechtsunterschiede beim raeumliche Denken | Alles Evolution




Ist es absicht, dass du statt wissenschaftlichen Texten einen Block zitierst und dann auch noch selektiv weglässt? Schon im ersten Absatz steht doch alles, was man wissen muss:


> Es zeigen sich teilweise Abweichungen um eine Standardabweichung



Oder anders gesagt: Allgemein beträgt der Geschlechterunterschied im Durchschnitt nicht einmal eine Standardabweichung. Selbst wenn räumliches Denken für Förster entscheidend wäre (und nicht z.B. botanische, ökologische, juristische und forstwirtschaftliches Wissen), sind also deiner eigenen "Quelle" zu Folge EIN DRITTEL der überdurchschnittlich gut geeigneten Personen Försterinnen und umgekehrt ist ein Drittel der möchtegern-Förster unterdurchschnittlich schlecht für den Job geeignet. Aber du befürwortest offensichtlich bevorzugte Einstellung letzterer gegenüber ersterer gemäß Eintrag im Pass und nicht z.B. Eingangstests, die sich an tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten orientieren 



> Auch bei der Distanz und dem Sichtradius, ebenfalls für den Beruf von Relevanz, gibt es grundsätzliche Unterschiede:
> 
> Augen: Maenner sehen weit, Frauen kurz - FOCUS Online



Auch hier gilt: Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast oder bei der du zumindet die Daten kennst. Preisfrage: Wie groß waren denn die Unterschiede, in der Zielgenauigkeit? 100%? 10%? 1%? 0,1%?
Bonusfrage: Wie wichtig genau ist es für einen Förster, ob er in 50 cm oder in 1 m Entfernung besonders zielgenau ist?




Slezer schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diesen gender Wahnsinn. In Stellenanzeigen liest man mittlerweile auch m/w/d. Ich könnte kotzen. Wie erkläre ich so einen sch*ißdreck meinen Kindern?



Hoffentlich richtig. Gerade bei Kindern ist das sogar ziemlich einfach, da die ohne ein verkorkstes Rollenkorsett auf die Welt kommen und jede Erklärung vorurteilsfrei annehmen - solange sie nicht vorher irgend ein sch*ißdreck zu Arschlöchern erzogen hat.


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Was man heben und tragen kann ist immer noch eine Frage der vorhandenen Muskeln und nicht eines Geschlechtseintrages im Pass.


Das hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht, sondern findet sich so auch bei der Bundesanstalt für Arbeitsschutz und Arbeitsmedizin sowie den Berufsgenossenschaften. 
Punkt 2 Grenzwerte zum Heben und Tragen von Lasten
(Gut, damals in der Fleischerei hatte ich die auch regelmäßig überschritten.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Nur "empfohlen" und somit bei der Gestaltung von Pässen egal, aber definitiv Schwachsinn in Anbetracht von z.B. 200% Unterschied für 19 jährige. In dem Alter hatte ich Mitschülerinnen, die mich hätten anheben können (wenn auch nicht unbedingt entspannt ), aber vermutlich keinen einzigen Mitschüler, der eine halbe Stunde am Tag 50 kg Lasten hätte tragen können. Man beachte auch die vollkommen willkürliche Spreizung innerhalb der Angaben: Ein Mann soll kurzfristig das Zweieinhalbfache dessen tragen können, was er über längere Zeiten schafft (und das ist schon ziemlich hoch angesetzt), eine Frau (mit durchaus realistischem Langzeitwert) maximal Anderthalbfache. 

Naja, irgendwo muss die längere Lebenserwartung von Frauen ja herkommen...
(Aber nur für welche die keine Kinder wollen: Gelegentliches Heben werdende Mütter = 10 kg, zusätzlich zu 2-3 kg Kind. 5-10% Heben für nicht schwangere Frauen ohne zusätzliche Dauerbelastung = 9 kg. Ich glaube, ich brauche jetzt eine Dosis Logik und lese ein paar Trump-Zitate...)


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sowie für die staatliche Ehe für keinen...
> Wer Brimborium braucht, soll in die Kirche gehen, Nachnamen kann auch das Meldeamt nach Bedarf umtragen.



Wobei es bei den meisten bei der Ehe wohl um Steuern und die rechtliche Absicherung für Notfälle geht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wie es bei den wenigen hormonell wirksamen Medikamenten in der Psychatrie ist, aber beim Rest sollte das Geschlecht gar keine Rolle spielen. Körpergröße, Muskel/Fettanteil, etc - ja. Aber bei diesen Parametern gibt es nur leichte Tendenzen und riesige Überlappungsbereiche zwischen Männchen und Weibchen und wer sich auch nur einen hauch um die korrekte Dosierung kümmert, muss also so oder so beim vorliegenden Exemplar nachmessen.



Ist halt nicht der Fall. Schau dir bitte einfach mal kurz die Sendung von Leschs Kosmos an.

Bestimmt Mittel wirken überhaupt nicht, weil der Stoffwechsel aufgrund dem Vorhandensein von Hormonen anders läuft.


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Das Thema Medikamente und Geschlecht hatte man vor einem Jahr schonmal:


Spoiler






Poulton schrieb:


> BfArM  -  Formales im Bereich Klinik (Besonderheiten) - Was ist unter der Begrundung fur die Geschlechterverteilung zu verstehen?
> 
> Geschlecht, Dosis, Wirkung: Warum der kleine Unterschied wichtig ist - Ärztekammer Nordrhein
> 
> ...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Arzneimittel wirken unterschiedlich bei Mann und Frau - Mensch - Wissen - WDR
> 
> 
> Es sind weite Teile der Physiologie unterschiedlich, wenn es Dich interessiert, recherchiere hier
> ...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen  trivialen Zeitungsartikeln, die in einfachsten Worten und mit  einfachsten und dann noch sprachlichen simplifizierten Zusammenhängen  arbeiten, und wissenschaftlichen Fachpublikationen. Die Unterschiede  zwischen den Geschlechtern sind riesig, weit über den offensichtlichen  und bekannten Hormonhaushalt hinaus. Es betrifft die Mitrochondrien, das  Immunsystem, etc. Aber wir entfernen uns vom Thema. Es sollte nur als  Randindex dienen, um zu erkennen, dass wissenschaftliche Forschung  bisher vom "weißen Mann" ausgewählt, getrieben und bewertet wird. Andere  haben vor hundert Jahren auch nicht geforscht, ist also kein Vorworf,  sondern eine Feststellung. Wenn wir endlich bemüht wären, auch anderen  Gesellschaftlichen Gruppen unbegrenzten Zugang zu höheren  Forschungsämten zu ermöglichen, würden sich erforschte Inhalte und  Bewertungen vermutlich, so die These, verändern. Für mich klingt das  schlüssig. Männer z.B. forschen an Viagra imd Operationen zur  Penisverlängerung, Frauen würden Malariamittel erforschen. Mit letzterem  ist zwar extrem viel zu erreichen, aber kein Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> Lies, wenn es Dich interessiert, sowas und nicht Die Welt.
> Geschlechtsspezifische Unterschiede in der Pharmakokinetik und -dynamik von Arzneimitteln | SpringerLink
> ...








ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gelegentliches Heben werdende Mütter


Wobei bei denen das keine empfohlenen Werte mehr sind, sondern im Mutterschutzgesetz festgeschriebene:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/muschg_2018/__11.html


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es absicht, dass du statt wissenschaftlichen Texten einen Block zitierst und dann auch noch selektiv weglässt? Schon im ersten Absatz steht doch alles, was man wissen muss:
> 
> 
> Oder anders gesagt: Allgemein beträgt der Geschlechterunterschied im Durchschnitt nicht einmal eine Standardabweichung. Selbst wenn räumliches Denken für Förster entscheidend wäre (und nicht z.B. botanische, ökologische, juristische und forstwirtschaftliches Wissen), sind also deiner eigenen "Quelle" zu Folge EIN DRITTEL der überdurchschnittlich gut geeigneten Personen Försterinnen und umgekehrt ist ein Drittel der möchtegern-Förster unterdurchschnittlich schlecht für den Job geeignet. Aber du befürwortest offensichtlich bevorzugte Einstellung letzterer gegenüber ersterer gemäß Eintrag im Pass und nicht z.B. Eingangstests, die sich an tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten orientieren



Mehr mehr als folgendes   gibt es eigentlich zu deinem  nicht zu sagen.
Aber trotzdem "Danke" für deine "freundlichen" Anmerkungen, wo ich ja in der Vergangenheit immer hier im Forenbereich irgendwelche Sachen so "bewusst unterschlagen" habe...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Sorry, aber wenn manipulative Datenaufarbeitung für Sexismus (oder andere Ungerechtigkeiten) herangezogen wird, hat Freundlichkeit bei mir keine hohe Priorität mehr. Wer andere mit Füßen tritt muss es aushalten, wenn eine in die Fresse kriegt. Und wer unbewusst, aber mit soviel Eifer wie von dir dargeboten, Falsches als Fakt verbreitet und auf inhaltliche Gegendarstellungen mit Eingeschnapptheit reagiert, mit dem habe ich auch kein Mitleid.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es bei den meisten bei der Ehe wohl um Steuern und die rechtliche Absicherung für Notfälle geht.



Gerade um ersteres dürfte es sehr vielen gehen und genau das ist mein Problem mit der Ehe: Ich mag keine Steuerschlupflöcher, die zu ungleicher Behandlung von Menschen führen. Vor 50 Jahren ergab das noch gesellschaftlich Sinn, als Ehen zugleich soziale Absicherungsmaßnahmen waren und verheiratete somit seltener vom Staat versorgt werden mussten. Aber heute haben wir hohe Scheidungsquoten, Eheverträge und bei staatlichen Unterstützungsmaßnahmen zählt am Ende sowieso nur die "Haushaltsgemeinschaft" bzw. z.T. auch die Verwandtschaft. Nichtverheirateten werden also in gleichem Maße Leistungen entzogen, obwohl sie vorher in vollem Umfange Geld abdrücken mussten. Umgekehrt erhalten geschiedene die volle Unterstützung und durften vorher mehr behalten. => Unfair




> Ist halt nicht der Fall. Schau dir bitte einfach mal kurz die Sendung von Leschs Kosmos an.
> 
> Bestimmt Mittel wirken überhaupt nicht, weil der Stoffwechsel aufgrund dem Vorhandensein von Hormonen anders läuft.



Habe jetzt 20 Minuten in das "kurze" Video investiert, aber der einzige Abschnitt zu geschlechtsabhängiger Wirkung von Medikamenten, den ich finden konnte, war der allerletzte Block. In dem beschrieben wird, dass ein Medikament gegen einen bei hohen Testosteronspiegeln nicht auftretenden Entzündungsmechanismus nicht wirkt. Aber was soll mir das jetzt sagen? "Person hat Krankheit X statt Krankheit Y und deswegen braucht man ihr ein Medikament gegen X gar nicht erst zu geben" ist doch keine neue Erkenntnis und bestätigt nur meine Aussage, dass man im Einzelfall gucken muss, was eigentlich Sache ist. Und wenn der vermutete Mechanismus im Hintergrund tatsächlich alleine vom Testosteronspiegel abhängt, dann sollte man ganz besonders nicht nach einem Eintrag im Pass urteilen, schließlich ist Arthritis eine gerade bei alten Menschen vorkommende Krankheit und Testosteronmangel gerade bei alten Männern keine Seltenheit. Solange der Geschlechtseintrag im Pass über die Medikamentierung entscheidet, wird hier ein Teil der Männer von ihrer benötigten Behandlung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwo muss die längere Lebenserwartung von Frauen ja herkommen...


Beim schweren Tragen geht es um mögliche Gebärmuttersenkungen. Darum die reduzierten Empfehlungen. 

Das Problem ist eh bald erledigt, dann sind gescjhlechtsunterschiede hinfällig
Exoskelett hilft bei schweren Arbeiten | Euronews


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Das Frauen ein zusätzliches Probelmareal haben (das beim Tragen meines Wissens nach gar nicht sonderlich belastet wird, auch wenn hohe Traglasten bei niedrigen Hebelasten wenig Praxisnutzen hätten) ist kein Grund, schwere Wirbelsäulen- und Gelenkschäden bei Männern eine Freigabe zu erteilen . Wenn 55 kg Last außer Kontrolle geraten, würden mich beim durchschnittlich "fitten" Deutschen nicht mal über Muskelrisse und Knochenbrüche wundern. Und Bandscheibenvorfälle haben wir bekanntermaßen schon zu hauf wegen läppischen 12 kg Wasserkästen. Wenn ich sportliche Leistungen von Gewichthebern und -innen heranziehe, die meines Wissens nach ähnlich häufig Sportverletzungen erleiden, dann liegen zwischen Mann und Frau nicht einmal 50% Unterschied und zwischen leicht gebauten Männern und stark gebauten Frauen sogar 0%. Wie man da auf 300% bei Arbeitsempfehlungen kommt ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Die sehen eher so aus als hätte man bei Männern einen "was ist im Optimalfall ohne bleibende Schäden möglich?" und bei Frauen den Worst Case zugrunde gelegt.


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eh bald erledigt, dann sind gescjhlechtsunterschiede hinfällig
> Exoskelett hilft bei schweren Arbeiten | Euronews


Oder auf dem Weg:  Japan will mit Robotern Arbeitskraeftemangel auf Baustellen ausgleichen | Telepolis


----------



## Slezer (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Ich bestimme ab heute mein alter selbst!! Das alter ist ein soziales Konstrukt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich bestimme ab heute mein alter selbst!! Das alter ist ein soziales Konstrukt


Ja, es gibt solche Bestrebungen. Warten wir ab, was die Gerichte sagen. Bedenke die vielen Nachteile, die es hat, juristisch jünger zu sein:
Emile Ratelband: Ex-TV-Moderator will Geburtsdatum von Gericht aendern lassen | GALA.de


----------



## pascha953 (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

*1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Lebe ich im Irrenhaus oder was

YouTube

Ja, ich lebe im Irrenhaus


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



> marxistisch-satanische Transformation unserer Gesellschaft


  


Aber Vorsicht bei der Numerologie! [/stoll]


----------



## pascha953 (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht bei der Numerologie! [/stoll]



Und was genau findest du da so lustig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Lebe ich im Irrenhaus oder was


Wenn Du häufiger solche links ernst nimmst, kann das passierern, ja.
Also, immer schön vorsichtig, wenn man youtube nutzt

Diese phösen, phösen sartanistischen Feministen wie Satre, wirklich, an 
solchen Leuten geht unsere gute mittelalterliche Restkultur zugrunde


----------



## pascha953 (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du häufiger solche links ernst nimmst, kann das passierern, ja.
> Also, immer schön vorsichtig, wenn man youtube nutzt
> 
> Diese phösen, phösen sartanistischen Feministen wie Satre, wirklich, an
> solchen Leuten geht unsere gute mittelalterliche Restkultur zugrunde



Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, 

die Welt schlittert in einen Zustand die weit aus schlimmer sind als das Mittelalter war.

Hätte ich die Wahl zwischen Mittelalter oder das was wir heute die Moderne Gesellschaft nennen, 

keine Frage, gibt mir ein Langschwert und ein Pferd, ich geh ein paar Köpfe abschlagen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist,
> 
> die Welt schlittert in einen Zustand die weit aus schlimmer sind als das Mittelalter war.


Was nicht an den Menschen liegt, die für Menschenrechte, Toleranz und Friedfertigkeit eintreten.
Aber lassen wir diese Zeitverschwendung


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



pascha953 schrieb:


> *1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*
> 
> Lebe ich im Irrenhaus oder was
> 
> ...



Wo ist denn der zweite Teil?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

Das passiert übrigens, wenn man in rechtsradikalen Gegenden für Frauenrechte eintritt:
Die Gruenen: Jugendliche in Leipzig beschimpfen Parteimitglieder rassistisch - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bei bestimmten Gruppen reicht eine Armlänge Abstand nicht, da dreht man um oder wechselt mindestens die Strassenseite. Sop weit sind wir in bestimmten Regionen schon wieder.


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> [...] an
> solchen Leuten geht unsere gute mittelalterliche Restkultur zugrunde






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrzMhU_4m-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kam mir dazu gerade wieder in den Sinn.


----------



## INU.ID (11. November 2018)

*AW: 1600 Wissenschafter appellieren an Trump: "Es gibt nicht nur männlich/weiblich!"*

*Ich hab mal ein paar Postings entfernt und Pünktchen vergeben, und empfehle dem einen oder anderen User seine Ausdrucksweise zu überdenken, beim Thema zu bleiben, und persönliches per PM zu besprechen. *


----------

